

What’s up with eBay? - pkadakia
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/15/whats-up-with-ebay/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29&utm_content=Twitter

======
Osiris
Here's a bit more information about the change in fees:

<http://www.auctionbytes.com/cab/cab/abn/y11/m03/i15/s01>

